# What happened to AGW



## FrancSevin

Hawaii is getting record snow,
 North America is getting record snow
 Southern Europe is getting record snow.

 Weather Records are broken virtually everyday anytime of the year.  But this is ridiculous.

 Global warming my @ss.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/peopleandplaces/100-inches-of-snow-in-24-hours/vi-AA9DNJx


----------



## MrLiberty

We should have asked Walter...................

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/julia-...s-way-it-was-1972-cronkite-warned-new-ice-age


----------



## tiredretired

Arnold Schwarzenegger blames man for global warming. And Al Gore agrees with him. That is so typical. Two cyborgs say,  'Oh, let's blame the humans.


----------



## jimbo

Climate change is a fact.  That humans contribute in some measure is also a fact.  That most of the contributors are beyond human control is also a fact.

 Climate has changed for billions of years.  Humans will eventually die out.  Another species will become prominent, and the climate will still change.

 Interesting facts.  The Great Lakes were created by a huge glacier which carved out large holes around what is now Michigan. The holes filled with glacier runoff.  The state rock of Michigan is the Petoski stone, a fossilized coral.  Both occurred before humans were a dominant planet force.


----------



## Kane

jimbo said:


> Climate change is a fact. That humans contribute in some measure is also a fact. That most of the contributors are beyond human control is also a fact.
> 
> Climate has changed for billions of years. Humans will eventually die out. Another species will become prominent, and the climate will still change.
> 
> Interesting facts. The Great Lakes were created by a huge glacier which carved out large holes around what is now Michigan. The holes filled with glacier runoff. The state rock of Michigan is the Petoski stone, a fossilized coral. Both occurred before humans were a dominant planet force.


Thanks for the science lesson, professor, but tell us more about AGW since the planet stopped warming 18 years ago.

What's up with that?

And then tell us about the defunct Chicago Carbon Exchange. Tell us about its billions in $$ to be syphoned off to Al Gore, Barack Hoossein Obama and the rest of the carbon hysteria cronies.

 That's the real story.


----------



## bczoom

Kane said:


> tell us more about AGW since the planet stopped warming 18 years ago.


It's not "global warming" anymore.  It's "climate change".  With the latter, they can scream the sky is falling whether the temperature goes up or down.


----------



## jimbo

Kane said:


> Thanks for the science lesson, professor, but tell us more about AGW since the planet stopped warming 18 years ago.
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> And then tell us about the defunct Chicago Carbon Exchange. Tell us about its billions in $$ to be syphoned off to Al Gore, Barack Hoossein Obama and the rest of the carbon hysteria cronies.
> 
> That's the real story.



Somebody piss in your coffee this morning?

 Man made global warming is mostly a hoax.  I obviously didn't make myself clear.

 I know about the carbon exchanges.  They were created as an opportunity for favored entities to make money from the hoax.  Basically the government gives favored parties something of no value which can be sold to parties not so favored.  

 18 years is but a blip on the history of the earth, which is billions of years old.  It's called weather, not climate.  The 18 years prior were a period of predominately cooler weather.  Neither has anything to do with climate change.


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> Somebody piss in your coffee this morning?
> 
> Man made global warming is mostly a hoax. I obviously didn't make myself clear.
> 
> I know about the carbon exchanges. They were created as an opportunity for favored entities to make money from the hoax. Basically the government gives favored parties something of no value which can be sold to parties not so favored.
> 
> 18 years is but a blip on the history of the earth, which is billions of years old. It's called weather, not climate. The 18 years prior were a period of predominately cooler weather. Neither has anything to do with climate change.




I believe you put it as succinctly as possible
It matters little to the lemmings.
Given a sufficient number of people and an adequate amount of time you can create insurmountable opposition to the most inconsequential idea.
-- Source Unknown


----------



## FrancSevin

I love the MSN liberal media outlet. They just keep pushing the lefty agenda that Al gore persuaded us all to believe. 

Words matter and here they use "rapidly rising" to inflate the fear we are all gonna drown when the Ice caps melt.


_As ice vanishes due to *rapidly rising temperatures*, the Arctic has seen an influx of activity. Major energy companies have plans to scour polar seas for oil and gas while commercial and passenger ships rush to transit newly-accessible routes. All that commotion ups the odds of spills and accidents, paving the way for a high-seas North Pole disaster._

But it simply isn't true.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...LING-Return-Arctic-ice-cap-grows-29-year.html

 And the Antarctic ice is also growing


http://www.skepticalscience.com/Why-is-Antarctic-sea-ice-increasing.html


----------



## pixie

Average temperature this Febuary in my town was 12 degrees F below the average accumulated over the last hundred or so years. Second coldest Febuary on record.

I'm thinking most people in New England are laughing thier butts off every time they hear about 'global warming'. That or praying for more 'global warming'…..


----------



## JEV

It's been 80+ every day here in Punta Cana. OLAH, all you snow birds. LMAO Backto reality Saturday.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> It's been 80+ every day here in Punta Cana. OLAH, all you snow birds. LMAO Backto reality Saturday.



Rub it in.  Enjoy the weather.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> Rub it in.  Enjoy the weather.



We are. Going on a catamaran tomorrow, then to an island for the rest of theday. Speedboat trip back to da bus. More butt-floss to watch all day.


----------



## Leni

It was up to 86 today with Santa Ana winds blowing.  Not good for my collection of tillandsias.  The wind and heat combo will dry them out very fast.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The old mantra of "follow the money" applies here.  When the possibility of making money from global warming disappears, mysteriously so will global warming.

From a personal standpoint this has been one of the most miserable winters weatherwise that I can remember since leaving Scotland.  The only upside is that the hole in the ground that I called a lake is about 2/3 full.  So come Armageddon, I've got another 25 million gallons of water that I can use.  That should be enough.  I won't live that long.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last month I read reports that Antarctic Sera Ice is growing. today I read headlines that it is shrinking faster than ever. I understand that "science" is about a search for the truth. That should meand that both arguments are vigorously supported, or it isn't really science. it is politics.


*Posted on 2 April 2009 by John Cook*

While Arctic sea ice loss has shown dramatic decline over the past few decades, Antarctic sea ice has shown long term growth since satellites began measurements in 1979. This is an observation that has been often cited by skeptics as proof against global warming. However, in all the skeptic articles I've read, not one has raised the crucial question: _why_ is Antarctic sea ice increasing?





_Figure 1: annual mean sea ice extent, observed by satellite. Straight line is the trend line (__Zhang 2007__)._

The implicit assumption is that if Antarctic sea ice is growing, it must be cooling around Antarctica. This is decidely not the case. In fact, the Southern Ocean has been warming faster than other oceans in the world. The average global ocean temperature trend has been 0.1°C per decade from 1955 to 1995. In contrast, the Southern Ocean has been warming at 0.17°C per decade. Not only is the Southern Ocean warming, it is warming faster than the global trend.




_Figure 2: Linear trend (1979–2004) of surface air temperature over the
ice-covered areas of the Southern Ocean._
So this raises the big question: if the Southern Ocean is warming, why is Antarctic sea ice increasing? The paper Increasing Antarctic Sea Ice under Warming Atmospheric and Oceanic Conditions (Zhang 2007) attempts to answer this question.
The paper uses a coupled ocean/sea ice model to find the predominant reason that sea ice is increasing is due to a decrease in upward ocean heat transport. Eg - less heat is being carried up by ocean convection to melt sea ice. The reason for this is a complex chain of events.
When surface temperature increases, the upper ocean warms and ice growth decreases. This leads to a decrease in salt rejection from new ice. The salinity of the upper ocean falls. Lower salinity and warmer water results in lower water density in the upper ocean. With fresher, less dense upper water, there is now increased stratification of ocean layers which weakens convective overturning. Less ocean heat is transported upwards. This leads to a decrease in ice melting from ocean heat. Hence we observe an increase in net ice production - sea ice increases.
While all that is a bit of a mouthful, it's actually a simplification of the process as there are various feedbacks along the process. Warming air increases upper ocean temperature which affects air temperature through air-sea interactions. Warming temperature leads to increased precipitation which increases sea ice growth. More sea ice means less atmospheric heat can penetrate waters.
The bottom line is the answer to Antarctic sea ice isn't simple - the Southern Ocean is a complex system with a number of factors likely contributing. One factor certainly isn't a contributor - the simplistic explanation that it must be cooling around Antarctica is not the case. Warming is happening - how it affects specific areas is complicated.


http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/wonder/antarctic-ice-is-melting-faster-than-ever/vi-AAa5IYR


----------



## mla2ofus

Is John Cook a politician?? All that babble sure sounded like one!!
                                   Mike


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> Is John Cook a politician?? All that babble sure sounded like one!!
> Mike


There ya go folks.  The definitive refutation of actual science.

 "Your conclusions differ from mine. Therefor,,, yours MUST be politically motivated.


----------



## Kane

*Top scientist resigns from post - admits Global Warming is a scam *

There is no Global Warming
Sat, 09 Oct 2010 00:00 UTC

Hal Lewis, Professor Emeritus UCSB
As reported by the Gateway Pundit: Top US scientist Hal Lewis resigned this week from his post at the University of California at Santa Barbara. He admitted global warming climate change was nothing but a scam in his resignation letter. 

From the Telegraph (because for some reason the Liberal Media here in the U.S don't like this stuff getting out). 

 The following is a letter to the American Physical Society released to the public by Professor Emeritus of physics Hal Lewis of the University of California at Santa Barbara 

 Sent: Friday, 08 October 2010 17:19 Hal Lewis 
From: Hal Lewis, University of California, Santa Barbara 
To: Curtis G. Callan, Jr., Princeton University, President of the American Physical Society 
6 October 2010 

Dear Curt: 

When I first joined the American Physical Society sixty-seven years ago it was much smaller, much gentler, and as yet uncorrupted by the money flood (a threat against which Dwight Eisenhower warned a half-century ago). 

Indeed, the choice of physics as a profession was then a guarantor of a life of poverty and abstinence - it was World War II that changed all that. The prospect of worldly gain drove few physicists. As recently as thirty-five years ago, when I chaired the first APS study of a contentious social/scientific issue, The Reactor Safety Study, though there were zealots aplenty on the outside there was no hint of inordinate pressure on us as physicists. We were therefore able to produce what I believe was and is an honest appraisal of the situation at that time. We were further enabled by the presence of an oversight committee consisting of Pief Panofsky, Vicki Weisskopf, and Hans Bethe, all towering physicists beyond reproach. I was proud of what we did in a charged atmosphere. In the end the oversight committee, in its report to the APS President, noted the complete independence in which we did the job, and predicted that the report would be attacked from both sides. What greater tribute could there be? 

How different it is now. The giants no longer walk the earth, and the money flood has become the raison d'être of much physics research, the vital sustenance of much more, and it provides the support for untold numbers of professional jobs. For reasons that will soon become clear my former pride at being an APS Fellow all these years has been turned into shame, and I am forced, with no pleasure at all, to offer you my resignation from the Society. 

It is of course, the global warming scam, with the (literally) trillions of dollars driving it, that has corrupted so many scientists, and has carried APS before it like a rogue wave. It is the greatest and most successful pseudoscientific fraud I have seen in my long life as a physicist. Anyone who has the faintest doubt that this is so should force himself to read the ClimateGate documents, which lay it bare. (Montford's book organizes the facts very well.) I don't believe that any real physicist, nay scientist, can read that stuff without revulsion. I would almost make that revulsion a definition of the word scientist. 

So what has the APS, as an organization, done in the face of this challenge? It has accepted the corruption as the norm, and gone along with it... 

I do feel the need to add one note, and this is conjecture, since it is always risky to discuss other people's motives. This scheming at APS HQ is so bizarre that there cannot be a simple explanation for it. Some have held that the physicists of today are not as smart as they used to be, but I don't think that is an issue. I think it is the money, exactly what Eisenhower warned about a half-century ago. There are indeed trillions of dollars involved, to say nothing of the fame and glory (and frequent trips to exotic islands) that go with being a member of the club.

Kindest regards,

Hal


----------



## Kane

Where does Carbon Dioxide really come from? 

Ian Rutherford Plimer is an Australian geologist, professor emeritus of earth sciences at the University of Melbourne, professor of mining geology at the University of Adelaide, and the director of multiple mineral exploration and mining companies.

He has published 130 scientific papers, six books and edited the Encyclopedia of Geology.



*Where Does the Carbon Dioxide Really Come From?
*
Professor Ian Plimer could not have said it better!

If you've read his book you will agree; this is a good summary.


PLIMER: "Okay, here's the bombshell. The volcanic eruption in Iceland. 

Since its first spewing of volcanic ash has, in just FOUR DAYS, NEGATED EVERY SINGLE EFFORT you have made in the past five years to control CO2 emissions on our planet - all of you.

Of course, you know about this evil carbon dioxide that we are trying to suppress - its that vital chemical compound that every plant requires to live and grow and to synthesize into oxygen for us humans and all animal life.

I know....it's very disheartening to realize that all of the carbon emission savings you have accomplished while suffering the inconvenience and expense of driving Prius hybrids, buying fabric grocery bags, sitting up till midnight to finish your kids "The Green Revolution" science project, throwing out all of your non-green cleaning supplies, using only two squares of toilet paper, putting a brick in your toilet tank reservoir, selling your SUV and speedboat, vacationing at home instead of abroad, nearly getting hit every day on your bicycle, replacing all of your 50 cent light bulbs with $10.00 light bulbs....well, all of those things you have done have all gone down the tubes in just four days.

 The volcanic ash emitted into the Earth's atmosphere in just four days - yes, FOUR DAYS - by that volcano in Iceland which has totally erased every single effort you have made to reduce the evil beast, carbon. And there are around 200 active volcanoes on the planet spewing out this crud at any one time - EVERY DAY.

I don't really want to rain on your parade too much, but I should mention that when the volcano Mt. Pinatubo erupted in the Philippines in 1991, it spewed out more greenhouse gases into the atmosphere than the entire human race had emitted in all its years on earth.

Yes, folks, Mt. Pinatubo was active for over one year - think about it.

Of course, I shouldn't spoil this 'touchy-feely tree-hugging' moment and mention the effect of solar and cosmic activity and the well-recognized 800-year global heating and cooling cycle, which keeps happening despite our completely insignificant efforts to affect climate change.

And I do wish I had a silver lining to this volcanic ash cloud, but the fact of the matter is that the bush fire season across the western USA and Australia this year alone will negate your efforts to reduce carbon in our world for the next two to three years. And it happens every year.

Just remember that your government just tried to impose a whopping carbon tax on you, on the basis of the bogus 'human-caused' climate-change scenario.

Hey, isn't it interesting how they don't mention 'Global Warming' anymore, but just "Climate Change" - you know why?

It's because the planet has COOLED by 0.7 degrees in the past century and these global warming bull**** artists got caught with their pants down.

And, just keep in mind that you might yet be stuck with an Emissions Trading Scheme - that whopping new tax - imposed on you that will achieve absolutely nothing except make you poorer.

It won't stop any volcanoes from erupting, that's for sure.

But, hey, relax...give the world a hug and have a nice day!"


----------



## waybomb

"I know....it's very disheartening to realize that all of the carbon  emission savings you have accomplished while suffering the inconvenience  and expense of driving Prius hybrids, buying fabric grocery bags,  sitting up till midnight to finish your kids "The Green Revolution"  science project, throwing out all of your non-green cleaning supplies,  using only two squares of toilet paper, putting a brick in your toilet  tank reservoir, selling your SUV and speedboat, vacationing at home  instead of abroad, nearly getting hit every day on your bicycle,  replacing all of your 50 cent light bulbs with $10.00 light  bulbs....well, all of those things you have done have all gone down the  tubes in just four days."

Sell my boats? WTF. Never!
In fact, I never did any of the stupid things mentioned. I am only here for a small blip in time; I am going to enjoy it.


----------

